# in deutscher Sprache, auf deutsch, im Deutschen (Diskussion auf Deutsch)



## drei_lengua

1.  in deutscher Sprache
2.  auf deutsch
3.  im Deutschen
4.  was anderes?

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den vier vorherigen Ausdrücke?  Seitdem ich Deutsch gelernt habe, habe ich ausschliesslich "auf deutsch" gesagt.  Bitte Beispiele beitragen.

Danke im Voraus,
drei


----------



## elroy

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> 1. in deutscher Sprache
> 2. auf deutsch
> 3. im Deutschen
> 4. was anderes?
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den vier vorherigen Ausdrücke? Seitdem ich Deutsch gelernt habe, habe ich ausschliesslich "auf deutsch" gesagt. Bitte Beispiele beitragen.
> 
> Danke im Voraus,
> drei


 
Wir haben dieses Thema schon mal besprochen.

"Auf Deutsch" bedeutet "in German" und bezieht sich darauf, dass diese die gewählte Sprache für einen Text bzw. für ein Gespräch ist. Zum Beispiel: "ich spreche auf Deutsch," "wie sagt man das auf Deutsch?", "Der Text ist auf Deutsch geschrieben."

"Im Deutschen" bedeutet auch "in German," wird aber in Bezug auf die Eigenschaften der deutschen Sprache verwendent. Zum Beispiel: "es gibt vier Fälle im Deutschen," "Im Deutschen gibt es viele lange Wörter."

"In deutscher Sprache" kommt mir nicht sehr vertraut vor, aber ich vermute, dass es einfach eine gehobenere Version von "im Deutschen" bzw. "in der deutschen Sprache" sein soll.

Man sagt auch "ins Deutsche," wenn man u.a. einen Text aus einer anderen Sprache ins Deutsche (d.h. in die deutsche Sprache) übersetzt.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Wir haben dieses Thema schon mal besprochen.


 
Ja, aber zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis sind wir nicht gekommen. 



> "Auf Deutsch" bedeutet "in German" und bezieht sich darauf, dass diese die gewählte Sprache für einen Text bzw. für ein Gespräch ist. Zum Beispiel: "ich spreche auf Deutsch," "wie sagt man das auf Deutsch?"  , "Der Text ist auf Deutsch geschrieben."


 
Die üblichste Form ist "ich spreche deutsch". Man kann jedoch - was du sicher meinst - "ich spreche auf Deutsch" sagen. Das entspräche etwa der Form "I'm speak in English", was mir auch nicht so gut gefällt. Anders dagegen verhält es sich mit der Formulierung "Should I try in English?", was ich auch mit "Soll ich es (mal) auf Deutsch probieren?" übersetzen würde.



> "Im Deutschen" bedeutet auch "in German," wird aber in Bezug auf die Eigenschaften der deutschen Sprache verwendent. Zum Beispiel: "es gibt vier Fälle im Deutschen," "Im Deutschen gibt es viele lange Wörter."


 
Kein zusätzliches Kommentar nötig. 



> "In deutscher Sprache" kommt mir nicht sehr vertraut vor, aber ich vermute, dass es einfach eine gehobenere Version von "im Deutschen" bzw. "in der deutschen Sprache" sein soll.


 
Da hast du Recht. Allerdings kann man auch "Gestern wurden viele alte Schriften in deutscher Sprache im Frankfurter Museum ausgestellt" sagen. Hierfür ginge keine der vor dir vorgeschlagenen Alternativen.



> Man sagt auch "ins Deutsche," wenn man u.a. einen Text aus einer anderen Sprache ins Deutsche (d.h. in die deutsche Sprache) übersetzt.


 
So wie man aber auch im Englischen dafür "to English" sagen kann, wird in der Umgangssprache oft auf "auf Deutsch" übersetzt. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre auch einfach "deutsch":

Ich lerne deutsch (= auf Deutsch). = I'm learning in German
Ich lerne Deutsch. = I'm learning German

Das Wort "Deutsch" groß geschrieben bezieht sich des Weiteren auch noch auf das Unterrichtsfach:

Ich habe gestern eine 1 in Deutsch bekommen.


----------



## gabrigabri

Hallo!
Ich lebe in Wien und habe öfters das folgende gehört:
"in Deutsch sagt man...".
Eine deutsche Freundin hat mir gesagt, das es nicht sein könne, weil man "im Deutschen" sagt. In Deutsch sei sicher falsch.
Ich habe es ihr geglaubt, auch weil ich nicht immer alles richtig verstehe und höre.
Aber heute habe ich auf der Zeitung "Kronen Zeitung" "in Deutsch" gelesen. Das heißt, man spricht tatsächlich so!
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie es wirklich funktioniert?? Ob es vielleicht um einen österreichischen "Fehler" sich handelt, ob man auch so sagen kann? Ob es in Deutschland anders ist? Ich möchte nähmlich korrekt sprechen!
Danke!!
Ciao


----------



## jester.

So weit ich weiß ist nur "auf Deutsch" oder "im Deutschen" richtig.
"In Deutsch" kommt wohl vom Englischen ("in German") und ist daher nicht falsch. Leider höre ich es auch sehr oft.


----------



## herrkeinname

Das sind fremde Elemente aus dem Englischen (aus Englisch ;-) ), die immer populärer werden (vor allem in der Presse, im Fernsehen usw.)


----------



## Henryk

herrkeinname said:
			
		

> Das sind fremde Elemente aus dem Englischen (aus Englisch ;-) ), die immer populärer werden (vor allem in der Presse, im Fernsehen usw.)


Es ist aber ganz eindeutig falsch!


----------



## herrkeinname

Ja, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Die Sprache entwickelt sich allerdings die ganze Zeit. Sowohl verschiedene Wörter als auch grammatikalische Strukturen werden aus anderen Sprachen entlehnt. Jetzt sind sie ungewöhnlich und werden oft für falsch gehalten. Mit der Zeit verschmelzen sie mit der Standardsprache.


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß ist nur "auf Deutsch" oder "im Deutschen" richtig.
> "In Deutsch" kommt wohl vom Englischen ("in German") und ist daher nicht falsch. Leider höre ich es auch sehr oft.


 
Allerdings sagt man "in Deutsch", wenn man sich auf das Schulfach bezieht.


----------



## Lykurg

gabrigabri, die "Krone" würde ich (als ein gerade in Wien lebender Norddeutscher) nicht gerade  als Hort der Hochsprache sehen... 
Im Österreichischen gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Abweichungen, gerade bei Präpositionen, zum Beispiel "um" statt "für" bei Preisen. Und die Journalisten der "Krone" schreiben eher nah an der Alltagssprache, genauso wie in Deutschland die der BILD - auch dort finden sich täglich große Mengen sprachlicher Unschönheiten, sogar grobe Fehler.


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> So weit ich weiß ist nur "auf Deutsch" oder "im Deutschen" richtig. "In Deutsch" kommt wohl vom Englischen ("in German") und ist daher nicht falsch. Leider höre ich es auch sehr oft.



Natürlich ist "in Deutsch" in diesem Zusammenhang *falsch*, und zwar völlig. Solche üblen Anglizismen sind keinesfalls korrekt, nur weil sie auf Englisch richtig sein mögen!

"in Deutsch" kann man nur, wie Whodunit korrekt beschrieben hat, auf das Schulfach beziehen, ansonsten ist "auf Deutsch" gemeint.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Natürlich ist "in Deutsch" in diesem Zusammenhang *falsch*, und zwar völlig. Solche üblen Anglizismen sind keinesfalls korrekt, nur weil sie auf Englisch richtig sein mögen!


 
Na ja. Als ich gerade meinen Duden (23. Auflage, 2004) aufgeschlagen habe, musste ich eine erstaunliche Entdeckung machen:



> _Großgeschrieben wird das substantivierte Adjektiv, wenn es im Sinne von 'deutsche Sprache' verwendet wird:_
> etwas auf Deutsch sagen
> der Brief ist in Deutsch abgefasst
> eine Zusammenfassung in Deutsch _(Seite 286)_


 
Sollte demnach "in Deutsch" richtig sein? 

PS: Es hat hier nichts mit der neuen Rechtschreibung zu tun, sondern das Rote bezieht sich nur auf die Großschreibung und nicht auf die Präposition.


----------



## Kajjo

Es ging ursprünglich um die Wendung "in Deutsch sagt man...". Diese Wendung ist falsch. Es heißt richtig "Auf Deutsch sagt man...".

Natürlich gibt es aber etliche Redewendungen, in denen man "in Deutsch" idiomatisch korrekt verwenden kann:

"Sie sprachen in gebrochenem Deutsch."
"Der Aufsatz ist in sehr gutem Deutsch geschrieben."
"Der Brief ist in Deutsch abgefaßt."
"Der Anhang enthält eine Zusammenfassung in Deutsch."

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Gut, du hast Recht. Ich hatte mich in der Spalte verguckt: Es gibt ja "das Deutsch" und "das Deutsche", wobei für Ersteres "in Deutsch" erlaubt ist, für das Zweite aber "im Deutschen".


----------



## gabrigabri

Aber jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter!
Wie sagt man denn?
in deutsch oder im deutschen?

z.b. Ich lese ein Buch auf deutsch (oder Deutsch?).
Im Gegenteil zum italienischen/zu italienisch/zum italienisch? (groß?klein?), kann man in Deutsch/im Deutschen xxxxx sagen (?)
Ist "in Deutsch" in Hochdeutsch /Hochdeutschen (?) erlaubt oder immer falsch? In welchen Fällen könnte es richtig sein?

Danke an Allen!Auch für die eventuellen Verbesserungen (oder Korrekturen?)
Ciao


----------



## Whodunit

das Deutsche = die Sprache Deutsch:

Im Deutschen (in der deutschen Sprache) gibt es viele Ausnahmen.
Das heißt im Deutschen (in der deutschen Sprache) anders.

das Deutsch = die Sprache eines Einzelnen
Sein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut.
Ich lerne schon seit drei Jahren Deutsch.

deutsch = Adjektiv
Sein Akzent ist ziemlich deutsch.
Das deutsche Volk ist sehr hilfsbereit.


Gabri, jetzt kannst du noch mal versuchen, deine Aussagen zu verbessern. 

Das Deutsche ist im Vergleich zum Italienischen sicherlich viel schwerer.


----------



## flame

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich lebe in Wien und habe öfters das folgende gehört:
> "in Deutsch sagt man...".
> Eine deutsche Freundin hat mir gesagt, das es nicht sein könne, weil man "im Deutschen" sagt. In Deutsch sei sicher falsch.
> Ich habe es ihr geglaubt, auch weil ich nicht immer alles richtig verstehe und höre.
> Aber heute habe ich auf der Zeitung "Kronen Zeitung" "in Deutsch" gelesen. Das heißt, man spricht tatsächlich so!
> Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie es wirklich funktioniert?? Ob es vielleicht um einen österreichischen "Fehler" sich handelt, ob man auch so sagen kann? Ob es in Deutschland anders ist? Ich möchte nähmlich korrekt sprechen!
> Danke!!
> Ciao


 
Könntest du bitte den gesamten Satz posten, der die Wendung "in Deutsch" enthält? Grundsätzlich kann ich mir nicht viele Beispiele denken, wo mein österreichisches Sprachzentrum Zustimmung signalisiert. Wie weiter oben erwähnt, ist diese Wendung auch in Österreich nur im Zusammenhang mit Deutsch als Schulfach denkbar.

z. B.: Die Leistungen österreichischer Schüler in Deutsch haben sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr verbessert.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich habe leider die Zeitung weggeschmiessen,  aber ich kann dir ein Paar Beispiele nennen, wo ich es gehört habe:
z.b bei dem Französisch Unterricht: In Französisch kann man sagen xxxx, aber in Deutsch nicht... (sehr oft beim Vergleich mit einer anderen Sprache)
in Deutsch mache ich immer viele Fehler.
u.s.w

Ciao!


----------



## Whodunit

Split from here


jester. said:


> Nur "in+Sprache" ist noch schlimmer. Also zB "In Englisch sagt man 'rainbow'."


 
Dieser Satz ist vollkommen in Ordnung: "Der Brief wurde in Deutsch abgefasst."


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:


> Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thread zu tun, aber dieser Satz ist vollkommen in Ordnung: "Der Brief wurde in Deutsch abgefasst."



Also soweit ich weiß, heißt es immer noch "auf Deutsch".


----------



## Whodunit

jester. said:


> Also soweit ich weiß, heißt es immer noch "auf Deutsch".


 
Schlag den Duden unter "Deutsch" auf.


----------



## beclija

Ich für meinen Teil habe gerade keinen Duden zur Hand, aber was ich finde:
Pons Deutsch-Französisch: 
*deutsch *_a_ [...] _auf ~_ en allemand [...]

Mackensen: 
*deutsch *EW [...] auf gut ~; [...] sich (auf) ~ unterhalten; (auf) ~ gesagt; [...]
(daneben auch "in deutscher Sprache", aber das ist ein anderer Fall.)

ÖWB und Langenscheidt Deutsch-Italienisch führen überhaupt nur Fügungen ohne Präposition an.


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe gerade keinen Duden zur Hand


 
In dem von 2004 findest du eine riesige rosa Tabelle, die zwei Beispiele mit "in Deutsch" aufführt. Können aber so viele Zeitungen so falsch liegen? Offenbar ja.


----------



## beclija

Bei "in Deutsch" ist übrigens auch ein großer Anteil fake: da gäbe es etwa die "Probleme in deutsch-polnischen Beziehungen" oder den "Niem-Anbau in deutsch-chinesischer Kooperation" neben mindestens drei Seiten, die sich auf das Unterrichtsfach und nicht die Sprache an sich beziehen. Und seit Zeitungen "am Ende des Tages" schreiben und nicht den Abend meinen, sind mir die grob geschätzt (oder "Daumen mal Pi", wie man bei uns auch sagt) 200 Seiten mit "In <2000 als Jahreszahl zu verstehen>" egal.

Aber vielleicht beruht das ganze ja auf einem Missverständnis: Meinst Du vielleicht "in Deutsch" im schulischen Kontext, also auf das Unterrichtsfach bezogen? Da ist es natürlich das einzig Richtige - ich habe eine Eins/Zwei/... (Ö: einen Einser/Zweier/...) *in *Deutsch. Ich schreibe meine Mitschriften *auf *Deutsch (oft auch nicht, aber darum geht es ja nicht). Ist das vielleicht auch bei den Duden-Beispielen gemeint?

Die conclusio lautet also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach: 
"Der Brief wurde auf Deutsch abgefasst." (=in deutscher Sprache)
"Der Brief wurde in Deutsch abgefasst." (=als Übung in der Deutschstunde; zunehmend - unter dem Einfluss des Englischen? - auch für: in deutscher Sprache)


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Die conclusio lautet also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach:
> "Der Brief wurde auf Deutsch abgefasst." (=in deutscher Sprache)
> "Der Brief wurde in Deutsch abgefasst." (=als Übung in der Deutschstunde; zunehmend - unter dem Einfluss des Englischen? - auch für: in deutscher Sprache)


 
Nee nee, gemeint ist nur Letzteres: in deutscher Sprache. Ich scanne den Eintrag mal ein und stelle ihn hier ins Forum, wenn ich am Wochenende Zeit habe.


----------



## beclija

Keine Sorge, ich glaub's Dir schon; nur wundert es mich, da es nicht nur meinem Sprachgefühl entgegenläuft, sondern auch von keinem griffbereiten Wörterbuch bestätigt wird. Vielleicht versucht der Duden ja, mehr deskriptiv als präskriptiv zu sein und hat die real verwendete Form aufgenommen, auch wenn sie vor zwanzig Jahren noch ein schlimmer Anglizismus war. 
Aber - wie in diesem Thema schon gesagt wurde, in ein paar Fügungen geht "in Deutsch" wohl über das Schulfach hinaus, als generelle Regel sollte man sich aber "auf Deutsch" einprägen.


----------



## magnus

"Dieses Phänomen taucht häufig im heutigen Deutsch(en) auf."

Der Uterschied zwischen "in Deutsch", "im Deutsch" und "im Deutschen" ist mir nicht ganz klar; die Formen scheinen, nebeneinader zu existieren.

Ich habe immer geglaubt, dass "im Deutsch" falsch sein muss, weil es um ein substantiviertes Adjektiv geht, das immer schwach dekliniert werden muss (vgl. den Deutschen (Akk.)).

Wie denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Whodunit

Es gibt zwei Substantive, die unsere Sprache betreffen:

das Deutsch = die deutsche Sprache, sofern sie die Sprache eines Einzelnen oder einer bestimmten Gruppe bezeichnet oder sonst näher bestimmt ist
das Deutsch*e* = die deutsche Sprache überhaupt; in Zsg. bes. zur Bezeichnung der historischen und landschaftlichen Teilbereiche der deutschen Sprache

(Duden, Bd. 1, 2006)

"Im heutigen Deutsch" bezieht sich nicht auf die deutsche Sprache hinsichtlich ihrer Grammatik, sondern auf die Sprechweise eines Einzelnen oder einer Gruppe.

"In/mit dem Deutsch, das er spricht, ist er kaum zu verstehen" als weiteres Beispiel dafür.

"Im Deutschen" hingegen bezieht sich auf die Sprache und ihre Besonderheiten hinsichtlich Grammatik, Wortbildung etc.

"Im Deutschen werden viele Anglizismen verwendet" bedeutet, dass die Anglizismen nicht nur im Mund eines Einzelnen bzw. einer Gruppe befindet, sondern sich auch in der Schriftsprache, in der Sprache allgemein eben, ausbreiten.

Ich hoffe, das war einigermaßen klar und nicht noch verwirrender.


----------



## beclija

Hallo magnus!
Auch noch zu erwähnen ist "auf Deutsch", aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir das bekannt ist.


----------



## magnus

Whodunit: Danke - ich glaube, dass ich es verstanden habe.

beclija: Ja, der Unterschied ist mir bekannt, denn ihn gibt es auch in meiner eigenen Sprache. Der Gebrauch von "in" bzw. "auf" bereitet mir aber auch an einigen Stellen Probleme, z.B:  "Das Buch ist in / auf Deutsch verfasst" - hier scheint mir der Gebrauch der Präpositionen zu schwanken. Oder gibt es hier wirklich einen Unterschied?


----------



## elroy

Das Buch ist _*auf Deutsch*_ verfasst.

_In Deutsch_ ist ein Anglizismus, der meiner Meinung nach vermieden werden sollte.

(Hast Du Dir den ganzen Faden durchgelesen, an den Deine Frage angeschlossen wurde? )


----------



## BoigOGeni

Hallo, 
Wann sagt man "auf Englisch/Deutsch..." und wann "im Englischen/Deutschen"?

Danke


----------



## Mimina

Ich kann Dir Beispielsätze geben:

Frage : Wie sagt man Hola auf Deutsch ?
Antwort: Auf Englisch sagt man Hola, Hello !

Im Englischen habe ich nie Schwierigkeiten gehabt.
Im Deutschen hat mich die Grammatik großes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. 
Oder auch
Die Satzbildung ist im Englischen viel einfacher als im Deutschen. 


Bekomme um diese Uhrzeit keine konkretere Antwort zusammen...trotzdem 
hoffe war Dir im Deutschen ein Bisschen behilflich.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Danke Mimina, deine Antwort ist ganz klar. 
Es ist eigentlich sehr logisch.

Tschüß


----------



## Ptak

Hallo,

Würde es richtig zu sagen "_Gibt es *auf Deutsch* eine Redensart?..._"

Mir scheint, dass nur "_Gibt es *im Deutschen* eine Redensart?_..." richtig ist. Irre ich mich?

Danke.


----------



## sokol

Beides ist möglich und (meiner Meinung nach) grammatikalisch korrekt, jedoch wirkt:
- gibt es auf Deutsch eine Redensart
ziemlich holprig und nicht sehr idiomatisch;
- gibt es im Deutschen eine Redensart
ist diesbezüglich aber gut und in jedem Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## Ptak

Danke, Sokol.


----------



## elroy

"Gibt es auf Deutsch eine Redensart?" hört sich für mich furchtbar an, und ich hätte es nicht als grammatalisch korrekt eingestuft.  Ich bin dem Ausdruck "auf Deutsch" in so einem Zusammenhang noch nie begegnet.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> "Gibt es auf Deutsch eine Redensart?" hört sich für mich furchtbar an, und ich hätte es nicht als grammatalisch korrekt eingestuft.  Ich bin dem Ausdruck "auf Deutsch" in so einem Zusammenhang noch nie begegnet.


Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es sich furchtbar anhört  - ich würde die Konstruktion meinem Gefühl nach aber in der Tat als grammatikalisch korrekt einstufen. Ich meine auch, das schon gelegentlich gehört zu haben, bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher.

Doch es kann gut sein, dass ich hinsichtlich Grammatikalität irre - ich habe die Grammatik ja weniger gelernt und beurteile das mehr nach Gefühl.


----------



## miriam91

Welches von diesen ist also richtig? : Der Brief wurde* im sehr guten Deutschen */ _in sehr gutem Deutsch _geschrieben.


----------



## Gernot Back

miriam91 said:


> Der Brief wurde* im sehr guten Deutschen*/ _in sehr gutem Deutsch_geschrieben.


Letzteres ist richtig und Ersteres falsch, weil es mehrere Arten gibt, sich in sehr gutem Deutsch zu äußern, nicht nur eine! Der bestimmte Artikel, der in "_im_" steckt, suggeriert hingegen, es gäbe nur eine einzige Art gutes Deutsch.


----------



## Ivankeri

Hallo

Warum schreibt mann "Im DeutschEN" ??? Warum muss man das Grundwort "Deutsch" deklinieren mit eine "-en" Endung ??? gehört es zu die "n-Deklination" Wörter ???

Vielen Dank.


----------



## berndf

Ivankeri said:


> Hallo
> 
> Warum schreibt mann "Im DeutschEN" ??? Warum muss man das Grundwort "Deutsch" deklinieren mit eine "-en" Endung ??? gehört es zu die "n-Deklination" Wörter ???
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 Substantivierte Adjektive behalten ihre adjektivische Deklination.  Die hier zur Anwendung kommende Deklination ist Neutrum Dativ der schwachen Deklination.


----------



## gedespenru

Hallo Freunde,

meine Frage fällt mehr oder weniger in diesen Kontext:

Sie spricht in seiner Sprache.
Sie spricht auf seiner Sprache.
Findet ihr beide Möglichkeiten korrekt? Welche würdet ihr bevorzugen? Weswegen?
Ich tendiere eher zur ersten Variante. Aber ich bin nicht sicher. Auch die zweite Variante klingt für mich OK.


----------



## Frieder

Ich finde beide Ausdrücke merkwürdig. Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich die erste Variante bevorzugen. Dann aber auch nur in der erweiterten Form: "Sie spricht mit ihm in seiner Sprache".


----------



## Hutschi

Sie spricht in seiner Sprache.

Das empfinde ich als korrekt, aber abhängig vom Kontext.

Beispiel:
Anna spricht mit Erwin in seiner Sprache. = in Erwins Sprache.
Sie spricht mit ihm in ihrer Sprache. = in Annas Sprache



Sie spricht auf seiner Sprache.

Das kenne ich so nicht.  Es ist im gegebenen Kontext die falsche Präposition.

Funktionieren würde zum Beispiel: Sie (Anna) spricht mit ihm  (Erwin) auf seinem Handy (Erwins Handy). Er hat es ihr geborgt, er hat noch ein anderes.

Sprachlicher Kontext: Hier würde "auf Deutsch" funktionieren, nicht aber "auf seiner Sprache".
Beachte die Kongruenz des grammatischen Geschlechts.



---

1. in deutscher Sprache ("deutsch" ist Adjektiv)
2.a) auf Deutsch
2.b) in Deutsch

(Großschreibung wegen Duden: deutsch


> Großschreibung D 72:
> 
> 
> Großgeschrieben wird das substantivierte Adjektiv, wenn es im Sinne von „deutsche Sprache“ verwendet wird:
> etwas auf Deutsch sagen
> der Brief ist in Deutsch abgefasst
> eine Zusammenfassung in Deutsch
> ...



3. im Deutschen (Das Deutsch oder das Deutsche sind Substantive. ("Das Deutsche" ist substantiviertes Adjektiv.)

Edit: Ergänzung und Dudenquelle.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Sie spricht auf seiner Sprache.
> 
> Das kenne ich so nicht. Es ist im gegebenen Kontext die falsche Präposition.



"Sie spricht (mit ihm) auf  seiner Sprache."

"Sie spricht mit ihm in   seiner Sprache".


----------



## gedespenru

Danke für die Antworten! Ich bin eurer Meinung. Die Dativergänzung finde ich aber hier nicht verpflichtend. Seid ihr anderer Meinung?
@Hutschi hat den Kontext korrekt erkannt und exakt wiedergegeben. 

___
___


> 1. in deutscher Sprache ("deutsch" ist Adjektiv)
> 2.a) auf Deutsch
> 2.b) in Deutsch


"In" (2.b) finde ich persönlich sehr seltsam. Ich würde hier immer "auf" benutzen. Der Text / die Zusammenfassung ist auf Deutsch. Der Brief ist auf Deutsch verfasst. 

Kann man, "auf Deutsch abgefasst", sagen? Das klingt wiederum komisch für mich 

"in der deutschen Sprache" = "im Deutschen" - für mich bedeutet es das Gleiche.

Je mehr ich mich mit diesen Feinheiten beschäftigen muss, desto abstrakter wird die Sprache in meinem Kopf.


----------



## Frieder

gedespenru said:


> Kann man, "auf Deutsch abgefasst", sagen?


Ja, kann man.

EDIT: Der Duden kennt auch einen "teils deutsch, teils französisch abgefassten Brief".


----------



## Hutschi

Duden gibt beides und noch mehr an:
deutsch


> etwas auf Deutsch sagen
> der Brief ist in Deutsch abgefasst
> eine Zusammenfassung in Deutsch
> auf gut Deutsch gesagt
> das heißt auf/zu Deutsch …



Das erfolgt hier ohne nähere Erklärung.
Und es ist alles standarddeutsch (ohne Zusatz "umgangssprachlich".)
Der eigentliche Grund für diese Beispiele war die Großschreibung.

Ich glaube nicht, dass "in Deutsch" ein Anglizismus ist, dafür kenne ich es zu lange.
Im Normalfall sagte ich "in Deutsch".
Es gibt aber Ausnahmen:

"Auf gut Deutsch" - nur so.  DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> Der Ausdruck kennzeichnet häufig die Enttarnung verhüllender Sprache durch den Wechsel in eine saloppere Redeweise.



Oder es ist ein sehr sehr alter Anglizismus. Der müsste dann schon vor Bismarcks Zeiten in die Sprache gekommen sein: 

Beispiel:
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/in
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemid=I00305



> ... eigentlich war Kullmann entschuldbar und der reichskanzler selbst daran schuld, dasz Kullmann auf ihn schosz, so drücke ich es mir* in deutsch *aus. Fürst Bismarck in der sitzung des reichstages v. 4. decbr. 1874.


(beachte alte Grimm'sche Rechtschreibung)

Bei DWDS gibt es sehr viele Belege für beide Formen mit sehr vielen Verben:

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache: in deutsch
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache: auf deutsch


Beachte: Wenn das Unterrichtsfach gemeint ist, heißt es nur: "in Deutsch".


----------



## Hutschi

Es liegt an meinem Alter. "Auf Deutsch" hat in den 1990er Jahren Gleichstand in Zeitungen erreicht und ist dann stark "vorbeigezogen". Ich vermute, wegen der Anglizismus-Vermutung von vielen wurde es vermieden. Allerdings ist "in Deutsch" etwa gleichgeblieben, dagegen hat sich "auf Deutsch" stark vermehrt.
Beachte: Kontextunterschiede und Bedeutungsunterschiede sind in der Statistik nicht enthalten.

Quelle: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
DWDS-Wortverlaufskurve für „in Deutsch · auf Deutsch“, erstellt durch das Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, <DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache>, abgerufen am 15.2.2022.


Man kann auch andre Korpora dort auswählen. Der Gesamtkorpus geht bis 1999 - dort liegen beide noch fast "gleichauf" bei steigender Tendenz für "auf Deutsch".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es liegt an meinem Alter. "Auf Deutsch" hat in den 1990ger Jahren Gleichstand in Zeitungen erreicht und ist dann stark "vorbeigezogen". Ich vermute, wegen der Anglizismus-Vermutung von vielen wurde es vermieden.


Ich habe schon immer (fast ausschließlich) "auf Deutsch" verwendet, mit dem Alter hat es also offensichtlich nichts zu tun, es ist wohl eher eine regionale Sache (?).


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich habe schon immer (fast ausschließlich) "auf Deutsch" verwendet, mit dem Alter hat es also offensichtlich nichts zu tun, es ist wohl eher eine regionale Sache (?).


Möglich.

Beide Formen reichen jahrhundertelang zurück. Quelle: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


---
Nicht immer sind sie austauschbar, insbesondere, wenn Ergänzungen dabei sind:

Bedeutungsunterschied, Beispiel:
auf gut Deutsch: direkt, in Alltagssprache, ohne Umschweife, wie einem der Schnabel gewachsen ist
in gutem Deutsch: stilistisch hochstehend


----------



## gedespenru

Sehr interessant! Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Beiträge @Hutschi 

Das heißt also, wenn mich Jemand fragt, "Wie heißt XYZ in Deutsch" korrigiere ich nicht mehr und sage, korrekt ist der Ausdruck "auf Deutsch"... Es wird mir schwer fallen, aber das nehme ich aus diesen Beiträgen mit.  

Ich muss sagen, ich habe das im Ruhrpott noch nie gehört (oder bewusst wahrgenommen). Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Kajjo

gedespenru said:


> Das heißt also, wenn mich Jemand fragt, "Wie heißt XYZ in Deutsch"


Ne, das ist falsch.


----------



## gedespenru

Kajjo said:


> Ne, das ist falsch.


(...)
Wieso soll das denn falsch sein, wenn "in Deutsch" nicht falsch ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ne, das ist falsch.


Kannst Du es begründen? Gibt es dafür Quellen oder ist es lediglich eine eigene Idee?

Welche Nachschlagwerke und Quellen erkennst Du als korrekt an?
Duden - fällt aus?
DWDS - fällt aus?

Es gibt Ausnahmen, in denen es nicht austauschbar ist. Das ist klar. Dazu gehört nicht, beispielsweise: _Wie heißt "water" auf Deutsch? _und _"Wie heißt 'water' in Deutsch?" *Edit*: Anführungsstriche korrigiert._

Wir hatten uns mal geeinigt, dass wir Duden anerkennen, sofern es sich nicht um offensichtliche Fehler handelt, wie Tippfehler.
---

"In Deutsch" hat mindestens zwei Bedeutungen, wenn man Namen bzw. Namensteile nicht mitzählt.
1. in deutscher Sprache, auf Deutsch
2. im Unterrichtsfach "Deutsch"


----------



## Hutschi

Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, Duden, Bd. 9, 6. Auflage, S.231


> Am Ende des Artikels erfolgt eine Zusammenfassung in/auf Deutsch.


Der Abschnitt behandelt hier die Großschreibung, weil es offensichtlich mit "in" und "auf" Deutsch inhaltlich keine Probleme gibt.
Es sind mehrere Beispiele vorhanden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Wie heißt "water" in Deutsch?


Das ist für dich ein korrekter Satz?! Mir gefällt weder "wie" noch "in".

_Was bedeutet "water" auf Deutsch?_


----------



## Hutschi

Was bedeutet "water" auf Deutsch? - Das fragt nach der Bedeutung, nicht nach der Übersetzung bzw. der Bezeichnung. Ich denke nicht, dass statt der Bezeichnung in Deutsch die Bedeutung gemeint ist. Die Bedeutung sollte in allen Sprachen weitgehend gleich sein, gegebenenfalls bis auf kulturelle Unterschiede - die treten auf, wenn man die Whorf-Sapir-Hypothese der sprachlichen Relativität anerkennt.

Ein Punkt: Gedichte schreibt man auf Deutsch. Das Prospekt erscheint auf/in Deutsch= in den Sprachen Deutsch und Englisch. Eine Zusammenfassung auf/in Deutsch.
Zusammenfassung ist äquivalent zu "Übersetzung". Es sollte also auch funktionieren:  Die Übersetzung erscheint auf/in Deutsch. "Ich übersetze es in Deutsch/in die deutsche Sprache" erscheint mir natürlicher als "auf Deutsch".
"Wie heißt es in Deutsch=in deutscher Sprache" erscheint mir gleichwertig oder leicht natürlicher als "auf Deutsch" - hier ist das Problem.

Viele Grüße von Bernd

Ist es ok, dass ich den Artikel geschickt habe? Ins Forum kann er nicht komplett, wegen der Länge.





Text auf notwendige Länge gekürzt.


----------



## Kajjo

Bei den genannten Beispielen stimme ich dem Duden zu. Daraus kann man aber nicht die obige strittige Formulierung ableiten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> "Ich übersetze es in Deutsch/in die deutsche Sprache" erscheint mir natürlicher als "auf Deutsch".


Ich würde hier nur "in die deutsche Sprache" oder "auf Deutsch" sagen. "In Deutsch" finde ich hier seltsam.



Hutschi said:


> "Wie heißt es in Deutsch=in deutscher Sprache" erscheint mir gleichwertig oder leicht natürlicher als "auf Deutsch"


Hier finde ich sowohl "in Deutsch" als auch "in deutscher Sprache" ungewöhnlich. Ich würde "auf Deutsch" oder "in der deutschen Sprache" einfügen.

Die Beispiele begründen oder dazu eine Regel nennen kann ich leider gerade nicht.


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich würde hier nur "in die deutsche Sprache" oder "auf Deutsch" sagen. "In Deutsch" finde ich hier seltsam.


Für mich funktioniert hier: "Ich übersetze es ins Deutsche" oder "... in die deutsche Sprache".

"Übersetzen *auf* eine Sprache" funktioniert für mich nicht. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass ich "auf" hier eher etwas statisch empfinde: Ich sage es auf Deutsch (also ich bleibe in derselben Sprache).


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Die Beispiele begründen oder dazu eine Regel nennen kann ich leider gerade nicht.



Die Regel ist sehr wahrscheinlich Gewohnheit, siehe #51, Diagramm.
Aßerdem gibt es, wie Sowka zeigte, in einigen Fällen grammatische Regeln.

Bis zur Jahrtausendwende herrschte mit leichtem Vorsprung "in" vor, dnach "auf" mit schnell wachsendem Vorsprung. Ein Zeichen von Sprachwandel.

---
Ich vermute, wie einige andere auch, auch regionale Unterschiede.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Sowka said:


> Für mich funktioniert hier: "Ich übersetze es ins Deutsche" oder "... in die deutsche Sprache".


Für mich auch.



Sowka said:


> "Übersetzen *auf* eine Sprache" funktioniert für mich nicht.


Also funktioniert "übersetzen auf Deutsch" für dich nicht, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Also funktioniert "übersetzen auf Deutsch" für dich nicht, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Ja, das klingt mir ein bisschen ungewöhnlich. Ich würde immer "übersetze ins Deutsche" bevorzugen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Bis zur Jahrtausendwende herrschte mit leichtem Vorsprung "in" vor, danach "auf" mit schnell wachsendem Vorsprung.


Das ist interessant, aber wir erfahren aus der Statistik nicht, ob das auch für die einzelnen Kontexte gilt.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> Für mich funktioniert hier: "Ich übersetze es ins Deutsche" oder "... in die deutsche Sprache".


Für mich funktioniert das natürlich ebenfalls.


----------



## Sowka

διαφορετικός said:


> Das ist interessant, aber wir erfahren aus der Statistik nicht, ob das auch für die einzelnen Kontexte gilt.


Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt. Wir sehen ja hier im Thread, wie die verschiedenen Umfelder ("ich sage es ...", "ich übersetze es ...") die Entscheidung über die Präposition etc beeinflussen.

Vielleicht hat man früher mehr über das Übersetzen geschrieben und heute mehr über das Sprechen?


----------



## Hutschi

Hutschi said:


> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache: in deutsch
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache: auf deutsch


Beispiele im Kontext, mit vielen verschiedenen Verben, ich hatte sie weiter oben schonmal angegeben.
Ergänzung:
Beachte: Wenn das Unterrichtsfach gemeint ist, gilt immer "in Deutsch".
"Auf Deutsch heißt das" kann bedeuten "auf gut Deutsch heißt das"/"direkt gesagt heißt das".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Wie heißt 'water' in Deutsch?"
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt weder "wie" noch "in".
Click to expand...

Die Frage "*Wie* heißt/ Wie sagt man 'water' *auf* Deutsch?" ist für mich völlig in Ordnung. 



Kajjo said:


> Was bedeutet "water" auf Deutsch?
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was bedeutet "water" auf Deutsch? - Das fragt nach der Bedeutung, nicht nach der Übersetzung bzw. der Bezeichnung.
Click to expand...

"Das fragt nach der Bedeutung, nicht nach der Übersetzung bzw. der Bezeichnung." *+ 1*

_Was bedeutet "water"?_ 
_Was bedeutet "water" auf Deutsch?_


----------



## bearded

Dieser alte Thread könnte hier von Interesse sein:
wie/ was heißt das auf Deutsch?


----------

